# Where is your cage placed?



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm moving on March 1st (yay!) and we're debating on where to put Amelia. 
I want to put her in the living room, so when friends come over, and they want to see her, we don't have to bring them into the bedroom which will knowingly be a disaster behind closed doors.

So, folks, where are your cages?


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

Mine is in my bedroom because it's warmest place in the house. Also because I can't sleep without the sound of Annabelle running on her wheel


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I would put her wherever you feel she is the safest/warmest. If friends would like to see her, you can wake her up and bring her out for a visit.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Felix's cage is on the floor of my bedroom at the foot of my bed. I know that keeping the cage on the floor is somewhat frowned upon here (because of drafts and stuff), but I keep it there because it is the warmest spot in my room. I have a floor heater next to my bed that I keep running on a low setting to give him an extra little burst of heat during the winter.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I also want to keep her out there because Amelia has found a way to make a CSW loud. She hits turbo speed and shakes the whole cage, rattling anything that's in it.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

pokey is in my animal room in the basement...when i move into my new place in the spring i will move him into a new cage in my room


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

We keep our cages in the office at our place. It's the warmest room in the apartment (six computers running constantly will do that), and it's where we live, so they hear and smell us pretty much constantly.


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Einstein is in our office due to my husband randomly getting up at night and opening windows in our bedroom when it's 10 degrees out. :lol: It's also quiet, well lit, and the dogs refuse to go in there.


----------



## jayleepraise (Feb 7, 2012)

He is in our livingroom.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Archimedes' cage is in a little hallway just outside of our bedroom. Our bedroom doesn't have enough floorspace and the only other option was the living room/kitchen/dining room, which is all connected with high ceilings and much too hard to keep the cage warm enough there.

Although, sometime in the next few months we're probably going to be doing a lot of moving things around and relocating our bedroom to the lower floor (the "basement" but really it's designed like the bottom part of a duplex) which will be less cramped for us in the bedroom but also has a medium-sized walk-in closet, where the cage would be kept.


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Flowers is currently located in our bedroom. It's warmest in the bedrooms normally. We also plan to move, so that may change..but I doubt it.  Our bedroom is the most quietand safest room normally, as that is the only room off limits to my 10month old.


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

Biscuit has her own room. It used to be the "guest bedroom" but not anymore. We like the house kind of cool so there is a space heater in her room to keep the temp at around 78

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## hedgielove89 (Jan 5, 2012)

I keep Rammus in my room because it is the only room that I can regulate the temperature and it is the only room that my dog and cat do not come in . Also I am a paranoid hedgie momma and I like being able to see him at all hours :lol:


----------

